# Ersatz für Antennenkabel beim Sega Mega Drive (1)



## Teal (13. August 2011)

hiho!
Ich hoffe es gibt hier den ein oder anderen Retro-Konsolenfan, der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann. :-)

Vor Kurzem habe ich mein altes Sega Mega Drive (1) vom Dachboden meiner Eltern gerettet. Neben mehr als zwei Dutzend Spielen konnte ich leider nur noch die blanke Konsole bergen. Ein Ersatz für das fehlende Netzteil habe ich inzwischen günstig bekommen, jedoch scheint mein altes Antennenkabel defekt zu sein. Versuchsweise habe ich das (ähnliche) RF-Kabel meines SNES angesteckt. Leider bekomme ich mit diesem nur ein Bild mit sehr schlechter Qualität, der Ton hingegen ist in Ordnung, wenn auch nur Mono. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich die Konsole an die kleinen Röhre, den älteren 720p-LCD oder den neuen 1080p-LCD anklemme. Gefühlt ist das Bild an der Röhre noch mit am Besten, jedoch scheint das Signal einfach zu schlecht anzukommen. Beim SNES konnte ich ein ähnliches Problem recht simpel lösen, indem ich das SCART-Kabel meines N64 am Extra-Anschluss des SNES verwendet habe. 

Leider hat das SMD v1 neben dem Standard-Anschluss nur noch diesen 8-poligen DIN-Anschluss (rote Markierung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich zuerst für einen VGA-Anschluss gehalten habe, ist leider nur der nicht-genutzter Port für ein Modem. 

Gibt es beim SMD ein ähnliches Kabel, mit dem ich ein gutes Bild über Cinch/SCART bekomme? Falls ja, wo bekomme ich ein Gutes her? 

Bin bislang nur über ein Angebot bei eBay gestolpert, das jedoch relativ teuer ist. Da ich ja noch das alte Mega Drive (1) mit Kopfhörer-Anschluss habe, müsste dann doch eigentlich sogar Stereo-Sound möglich sein, wenn der Anschluss über 3,5-Klinke abgegriffen wird, oder?


Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Palimbula (13. August 2011)

Laut der *wikipedia-Mega-Drive-Seite* handelt es sich um einen 8-poligen DIN-Anschluss zur Ausgabe von RGB-Video. Für den Sound kannst den Kopfhörerausgang verwenden und diesen an einen Line-In "umleiten". Theoretisch sollte es mit den unterschiedlichen Widerständen (Kopfhörerausgang, Line-In) kein Problem geben. Oder du nimmst die beiden Cinch-Ausgänge, sofern es sich dabei um solche handelt die man auf dem Bild sieht.


----------



## Teal (13. August 2011)

hiho!
Das Foto habe ich aus dem Netz gezogen. Scheint also wohl ein Bild einer asiatischen oder nordamerikanischen Version zu sein. Leider hat mein Mega Drive (PAL-Version) nur die Anschlüsse oben rechts - links unten sind keine Anschlüsse. Somit fällt das mit den Cinch-Ausgängen leider flach.  

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt der 8-polige DIN-Anschluss also *nur* das Bild aus? Dann bräuchte ich hier also einen Adapter, um diesen Anschluss zu Cinch zu wandeln, richtig? Den Ton könnte ich dann ja wie vorgeschlagen über 3,5-Klinke an 3,5-Klinke abgreifen. Da hätte ich sogar noch ein Kabel rumliegen.


----------



## Palimbula (13. August 2011)

Laut der wiki-Seite soll der DIN-Anschluss sowohl Video als auch Ton (Mono) wiedergeben. Wird der Mega-Drive nicht mittels eines (normalen) Antennenkabels (BNC) an den Fernseher angeschlossen?


----------



## Teal (13. August 2011)

Genau das habe ich bisher gemacht, allerdings bekomme ich über Antenne bei keinem der drei Fernseher ein zufriedenstellendes Bild. Beim 1080p-LCD bekomme ich rein gar nichts rein, der TV überspringt sowohl beim automatischen als auch manuellen Suchlauf immer die Frequenzbereiche.


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Universal-Konsolen-Antennenkabel-TV-Verbindungskabel-funktioniert/dp/B0033AYIFC

das mal ausprobieren ??

ansonsten vieleicht hier nachfragen

http://www.pittys.de/shop/shpSR.php?&CP=GoogleBase&p1=436&p2=726


----------



## Teal (13. August 2011)

hiho!
Das erste ist leider auch wieder nur ein Antennenkabel. Da bekomme ich bei 2/3 Fernsehgeräten nur ein mieses Bild hin und beim dritten Gerät gar keinen Empfang. Darum wollte ich eine andere Lösung testen.  Die wäre mit dem zweiten Link gegeben, allerdings schrecken mich die knapp 24 Euro für das Stereo-Kabel ab.


----------



## Palimbula (13. August 2011)

Du wirst bei einem LCD-Fernseher, sofern du ein analoges Eingangssignal hast (SCART, BNC, S-VHS etc.), nie ein gutes Bild bekommen, wenn das Eingangssignal nicht digital ist.


----------



## Teal (14. August 2011)

Klingt logisch. Zur Not schau ich mal, ob man sich da selber etwas zusammenstöpseln kann. Die PIN-Belegung gibt es ja im Netz.


----------



## Palimbula (14. August 2011)

Probiere es zu Hause einfach mal aus: Spiele mal eine Blu-ray einmal "digital" (HDMI) und einmal "analog" (SCART) ab --> du wirst Unterschiede feststellen. Extrem ist es teilweise bei der WII. Die Bildqualität des mitgelieferten SCART-Adapters ist unter aller Sau, entsprechend ist auch das Bild. Besser wird das Bild, wenn man den Adapter weglässt und stattdessen den S-Video-Eingang am Fernseher benutzt. Aber selbst das ist immer noch Welten von einer, per HDMI angeschlossenen, PS³ weg. Du kannst aber auch ganz einfach mal die Bildqualität von "Full"HD (Servus-TV, HD+-Sender), HD"ready" (ARD, ZDF, arte, Anixe) und SD (Dritte-Programme, ARD- & ZDF-Digital...) Fernsehsendern vergleichen.


----------



## Teal (14. August 2011)

Ja das stimmt. Merkt man schon bei den 720p-HDready-Programmen im Vergleich zu den normalen SD-Programmen. Die XBox 360 hängt zum Glück auch per HDMI am TV.


----------

